# Dell UltraSharp 2007FP Monitor



## Christie Photo (Aug 25, 2008)

I recently purchased a Dell UltraSharp 2007FP 20-inch Flat Panel Monitor and couldn't be happier.

I was looking for the same thing everyone else does...  the most for the money.

It's a fairly bright monitor and VERY sharp.  Until now, I've used a CRT to do all photo editing.  This flat panel does not disappoint.  

Since this 20-inch is not a wide-screen monitor, it provides a full 12 inches of vertical display.

Dell assures me that monitor uses a IPS panel.  It's affordable too.  I added a speaker bar to hear system sounds, and a digital video card.  The whole thing delivered was $503.00.

I'm one happy photographer!

-Pete


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 25, 2008)

Kewl!  I'll show you mine if you show me yours...  

Take a pic dude..


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Aug 25, 2008)

The speaker bar is not great, but the image quality of the UltraSharp 2007FP is excellent.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 26, 2008)

Pete glad to hear it all worked out for you


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 26, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Pete glad to hear it all worked out for you



It was your help that made it so.

Thanks again!

-Pete


----------



## Garbz (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah even more so why I'm glad. I'd hate to have made a recommendation only to find out it was a flop :er:


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 27, 2008)

Awe.. We don't get to see a pic of it all set up and shinny new on your desk?


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 27, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Awe.. We don't get to see a pic of it all set up and shinny new on your desk?



ummm....  it looks JUST like the one in the Dell link.

But, for you, I'll try to make a photo later today.

-Pete


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome!  Looking forward to it Pete!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 27, 2008)

Heyyyy, congrats Pete! Doncha just looooooove new stuff? Especially stuff that makes viewing photos easier and better.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 28, 2008)

Well...  I usually get money for making photographs, but here it is as promised.


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 12, 2008)

Glad to see you moving up in the vast world of technology....lol.  


Brandon


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 12, 2008)

ClarkKent said:


> Glad to see you moving up in the vast world of technology....lol.
> 
> 
> Brandon




Yeah....  now I'm only 3 years behind.

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 12, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> Well...  I usually get money for making photographs, but here it is as promised.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y7/ChristiePhoto/monitor-1.jpg



Cool! Are you set up near the kitchen? Looks nice.  Here's mine in return as promised. Sorry, I'm too lazy to clean up.   I'm in the second level basement (B2 I guess you'd call it).  












.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 12, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Cool! Are you set up near the kitchen?



No.  I have a photo studio.  This area used to be where we masked negs and got the order ready for the lab.

Now it's where we spend HOURS preparing files for the lab.  [sigh] Sometimes I miss the old days.

The cabinets are used for storing photo mounts, envelopes, and the like.

-Pete


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 12, 2008)

Kewl!  All ya need now is one of these guys: http://www.ergonomichome.com/zmeofch.html?productid=zmeofch


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 12, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Kewl!  All ya need now is one of these guys: http://www.ergonomichome.com/zmeofch.html?productid=zmeofch



You're not kidding.  I've been looking.  The selection of counter-height seating is more limited than one might imagine.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 12, 2008)

We use these at my internet cafe: http://www.officechairsonsale.com/drafting-office-chairs-dc630.html


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks!  Looks like a good price too.  I'll look over the site.

Thanks again.

-Pete


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 12, 2008)

NP, yeah they have a bunch of them. We just got those ones on a cancelled order and haven't had to replace them yet. We got 12 for $1K. :thumbup:


----------



## TimothyHughes (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a Dell 2005FPW UltraSharp and I too am extremely happy with the display. The color has held up well over the years.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 14, 2008)

Pete please tell me that green tinge in the picture was just you not caring about the colour temperature and not a fluro light in your photo studio....


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 14, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Pete please tell me that green tinge in the picture was just you not caring about the colour temperature and not a fluro light in your photo studio....



I processed the photo using the new monitor before calibration.  But yes...  the office does have ceiling mounted fluorescent lights.  I turn them off when I do photo editing.  In fact, the only room without fluorescent lights is the reception area.  Is this a tragic situation?


----------



## Garbz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope because you turn them off 

Fluros are by far the single worst light you can shine on an object in an attempt to identify it's colour.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 16, 2008)

How about those RGB balanced white ones? Same deal?


----------



## Garbz (Sep 17, 2008)

Similar but not as bad. The ability to use a light source for colour correction is defined by the CRI where 100 is a perfect black body radiator (the sun, and even standard incandescent and halogen lights), and CRI 0 basically means you have no real idea what the colour will be. Those 6500k balanced engery savers have a CRI of around 70-80 which isn't bad, but is no good for true colour critical work. It is still a heck of a lot better than a standard fluro which is usually in the 40-55 range.

That said it's rather variable. There are sources for standard fluros with high CRI (>90) and colour temperatures around 5000k as cheap as $10-20, but the biggest problem really is that these are often special items not available at local chain stores. Generally if you set your camera to daylight, and take a photo under a light, and the photo is a sickly green (many fluros) expect it to be crap for colour work.

Ideally we'd be using Metal Halide Lamps but they are $60 or so and have an insane power consumption. But they are pretty much as good as it gets with 6500k and a 90+ CRI


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice info. :thumbup: Thanks man!


----------



## icassell (Oct 15, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> I recently purchased a Dell UltraSharp 2007FP 20-inch Flat Panel Monitor and couldn't be happier.
> 
> I was looking for the same thing everyone else does...  the most for the money.
> 
> ...



Pete, does this review stand the test of time? Would you still buy this one? I'm about to buy a Mac Pro and need 2 monitors, but don't think I can afford 2 NEC series 90's.  How do you calibrate your Dells?  I had heard that they don't all have IPS panels -- true or false?

Ian


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 16, 2008)

icassell said:


> Pete, does this review stand the test of time? Would you still buy this one?



Hi, Ian.

Yup.  So far, so good.  I'm still pleased with it's performance.  Also, I remember they warranty this for 3 years.  I'm told if just one pixel goes, they will replace the monitor.




icassell said:


> How do you calibrate your Dells?



I used a Macbeth Eye-One.  But you've brought up a good point.  The way the Eye-One works, I had to use an auto feature because I couldn't access some controls on the monitor.  I can't remember which ones....  maybe contrast?  I'll have to get back to you on this.



icassell said:


> I had heard that they don't all have IPS panels -- true or false?



I have no way of telling.  I called Dell and spoke with them about this concern.  The rep did own up to this story as far as some consumer level laptops.  He said there was one back-to-school season that was so busy, they couldn't get enough IPS panels and had to make a decision.  But he did assure me that would never happen with their business line of monitors and mine in fact was an IPS panel.

I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Oct 16, 2008)

Dell Ultrasharp 2408 24" display


----------

